# Moving to La Linea as a family



## KizzyTee (Apr 28, 2014)

Hey all, 
This has probably been asked before but all the information I seemed to have come across is pretty outdated.

Myself, partner and son (soon to be 3) are looking to move to La Linea. My partner is in process of talking to various estate agents and finding a property for us to live. I have scouted through the various government sites for information of legal documents we will eventually need to get, however its all starting to get confusing now as we're going over and over. Can anyone please just give us a bit more clear and recent information before I contact the British Embassy and sound like a complete muppet?

Also, I read we also get the same benefits we do in Britain too. We currently claim child benefit and child tax credits. Are these included or are there others similar that we can claim?

Lastly, we want to find employment, ideally in Gibraltar, the searching isn't the issue, but by working in Gibraltar, I've read that we get extra privileges i.e. healthcare. Does anyone know any more of this please? 

Thank you for reading and for any responses you have for us. I will be compiling a letter ready to email the Embassy to ask how we apply for such things too, but we would just like to sound a little bit more clued up rather than baffled about everything. Thanks again.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

KizzyTee said:


> Hey all,
> This has probably been asked before but all the information I seemed to have come across is pretty outdated.
> 
> Myself, partner and son (soon to be 3) are looking to move to La Linea. My partner is in process of talking to various estate agents and finding a property for us to live. I have scouted through the various government sites for information of legal documents we will eventually need to get, however its all starting to get confusing now as we're going over and over. Can anyone please just give us a bit more clear and recent information before I contact the British Embassy and sound like a complete muppet?
> ...



Hi, before you do anything, get a job secured. There are no benefits in Spain at all. I think you can take your child benefit with you for 12 weeks, but then it stops.

You need to have a contract of employment, so that you can obtain healthcare provision. Prior to that, you can use the EHIC which is for emergencies only. Working in Gib and living in Spain means you'll have to pay tax in Spain, so you will need to sort that out once you have a contract of employment

Jo xxx


----------



## KizzyTee (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks. I've just found a benefits calculator and it doesn't state a limit for CHB for an EEA country. However, tax credits we wont get anymore. Do you know any more about the tax for working in Gib at all please? Or where to find that information. Thanks again


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

KizzyTee said:


> Thanks. I've just found a benefits calculator and it doesn't state a limit for CHB for an EEA country. However, tax credits we wont get anymore. Do you know any more about the tax for working in Gib at all please? Or where to find that information. Thanks again



There is a limit - or possibly there isnt and you cant claim it at all. You have to be paying into the NI system in the UK to be able to claim it and once you leave you wont be.

I'm not sure on the tax thing (its too much for me lol), but if you live in Spain, you have to pay it to Spain.

Heres a couple of threads we've had recently that may help

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...sh-tax-agency-all-those-questions-online.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...tax-aut-nomo-business-uk-live-work-spain.html

See if they help

Jo xxx


----------



## KizzyTee (Apr 28, 2014)

Ahh okay. Brill thanks for the links will have a look now. Both me and my partner have been in employment from the day we could and have contributed a fair share of NI.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

KizzyTee said:


> Ahh okay. Brill thanks for the links will have a look now. Both me and my partner have been in employment from the day we could and have contributed a fair share of NI.



Unfortunately, that doesnt count in Spain, only the UK. In fact after June, you cant even get reciprocal healthcare in Spain, you have to pay into their system

Jo xxx


----------



## KizzyTee (Apr 28, 2014)

Yes I understand that once a you don't pay NI then you have to pay for the health care in Spain (well through taxes etc) However, I'm sure I read that if you work in Gib then you are entitled to healthcare in Gib which would be free (or at least similar to how the UK works)? I may be wrong and dreaming this (wouldn't put it past me haha)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

KizzyTee said:


> Yes I understand that once a you don't pay NI then you have to pay for the health care in Spain (well through taxes etc) However, I'm sure I read that if you work in Gib then you are entitled to healthcare in Gib which would be free (or at least similar to how the UK works)? I may be wrong and dreaming this (wouldn't put it past me haha)


I could be wrong too - Gib does have different rules, however, it will be assessed by where you live and if you're in La Linear, then Spanish rules apply As far as I know!?

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've found some more threads that may help

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...braltar-living-spain.html?highlight=gibraltar

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...t-living-help-please.html?highlight=gibraltar

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...o-i-live-south-spain.html?highlight=gibraltar

Jo xxx


----------



## KizzyTee (Apr 28, 2014)

I'd have imagined Spanish rules would generally apply, it just threw me off with the healthcare part. 

Actually debating whether all this research is actually going to pay off or we just go out and learn the hard way haha!! Left to my partner we'd be on our way there tomorrow and then be there wondering what to do first!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

KizzyTee said:


> I'd have imagined Spanish rules would generally apply, it just threw me off with the healthcare part.
> 
> Actually debating whether all this research is actually going to pay off or we just go out and learn the hard way haha!! Left to my partner we'd be on our way there tomorrow and then be there wondering what to do first!!



Once upon a time it was easy to do that and many did. Just upped and went to Spain, found a cheap villa, did a bit of work to pay the bills and lived "the dream". However, Spain joined the EU and then we had the recession and the rules were tightened up, employment nosedived and it suddenly wasnt so easy. The construction industry crashed and the huge unemployment has caused many expats to return to the UK and many Spanish are desperate - the Spanish welfare system isnt anywhere near as generous as the UK, so there really are desperate people - Spanish and others alike .

So, thats why you must have a job to go to - with a contract, its not easy anymore

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

There's nothing you need to contact the Embassy for. 

You won't be entitled to UK benefits as Jo says.

Think hard about arriving without jobs unless you have an awful lot of savings which you are prepared to lose while you look for work. What kind of work are you looking for anyway? 

Have you looked at the practicalities of living and Spain and travelling to GIb, recently? Border delays are a huge problem at the moment.

Read the FAQ thread for all the practicalities about living in Spain, applying for residency, etc.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.frontierqueue.gi/frontiercamera.aspx

I love watching this - its not too bad at the moment (sunday 9.50pm), but on a week day at rush hour, it looks like a giant carpark and cars can take several hours to go thru lol

Jo xxx


----------



## KizzyTee (Apr 28, 2014)

My father-in-law just upped and left about 20 years ago and has lived around Spain and is now in La Linea and I have a few friends that in the last year have just upped and left and fortunately have managed to stay with my f-i-l (big group of us all friends). We went out there in October for a holiday and bloody loved it! We hardly encountered any border problems, however, we did always cross on foot, which we would intend to keep doing and then get relevant transport either side of the border to suit. We do want to go out with employment as a security. 
As for work.. We just would like something to tide us over. I have retail and a small bit of childcare experience and my partner has a variety of experience, (care, retail, bar...)
We know there's jobs going on the new hotel (the cruise liner one) as we've researched different jobs, and we know there's a lot of gaming HQ's over there too. If we both are to find employment we'll need to look into childcare until our son is old enough to attend mainstream schooling.
My main reason for contacting the Embassy is to clarify what legal documents we'll need/eventually need as we're both looking on the website and we're getting confused with exactly what we'll need. I just would rather have a bit more knowledge on compiling the letter.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

KizzyTee said:


> My father-in-law just upped and left about 20 years ago and has lived around Spain and is now in La Linea and I have a few friends that in the last year have just upped and left and fortunately have managed to stay with my f-i-l (big group of us all friends). We went out there in October for a holiday and bloody loved it! We hardly encountered any border problems, however, we did always cross on foot, which we would intend to keep doing and then get relevant transport either side of the border to suit. We do want to go out with employment as a security.
> As for work.. We just would like something to tide us over. I have retail and a small bit of childcare experience and my partner has a variety of experience, (care, retail, bar...)
> We know there's jobs going on the new hotel (the cruise liner one) as we've researched different jobs, and we know there's a lot of gaming HQ's over there too. If we both are to find employment we'll need to look into childcare until our son is old enough to attend mainstream schooling.
> My main reason for contacting the Embassy is to clarify what legal documents we'll need/eventually need as we're both looking on the website and we're getting confused with exactly what we'll need. I just would rather have a bit more knowledge on compiling the letter.



You need your passports, you need to obtain an NIE, which you get from the local police station/foreigners office and you will need to get a residencia - this can be got up to 90 days after arriving in Spain and to get it, you will need to have proof of income and healthcare. When you have that, you sign onto the local padron (at the town hall). To rent, most agents like to see the NIE number, passports and that you have a Spanish bank account.

Thats pretty much it

Jo xxx


----------



## KizzyTee (Apr 28, 2014)

Yes Jo, I can believe it! We did see a few queues at the border. but as mentioned, never affected us. There has been a documentary on the TV recently Gibraltar, Britain in the sun (or something like that) and that highlighted the border problems and gave an insight into life as it is over there. Was a fab series!


----------



## KizzyTee (Apr 28, 2014)

So, if we have a job before we move, work for a few weeks, open a Spanish account, then at least we can be paying our taxes etc. Then apply for a NIE and residencia? We need all these to get a property too don't we? Perhaps its best we grovel to the f-i-l for starters!x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

KizzyTee said:


> So, if we have a job before we move, work for a few weeks, open a Spanish account, then at least we can be paying our taxes etc. Then apply for a NIE and residencia? We need all these to get a property too don't we? Perhaps its best we grovel to the f-i-l for starters!x


If you have a job to go to, then you can get residencia because the employment contract will act as proof of income and healthcare - it then has to be taxed in Spain, but your employer/or someone who knows on the forum will tell you how to do that. So yes, staying at FILs will give you a bit of time. To rent, most agents are now insisting you have the NIE number, which you can get straight away, but it only lasts for 3 months - then you can only renew it if you also obtain the residencia.

So, the process would be - 

Get employment contract
move in with FIL and start job
Go to the police station/foreigners office and get/make appointment to get NIE/residencia
Go to agent and find a property
Sign on the padron at the local town hall/ayuntamiento


If you're both going to be working in Gib, maybe thats where to look for childcare - there are schools and I assume nurseries there

Jo xxx


----------



## KizzyTee (Apr 28, 2014)

Brill! Thats fab Jo you have been a great help. A lot more clarity now. I'm going to now research on obtaining everything/numbers for contacting places. My partner has now informed me that his friend paid £10 for his NIE which was from the police station. (He's clearly not a great one at sharing information aha! Men!!!)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

KizzyTee said:


> Brill! Thats fab Jo you have been a great help. A lot more clarity now. I'm going to now research on obtaining everything/numbers for contacting places. My partner has now informed me that his friend paid £10 for his NIE which was from the police station. (He's clearly not a great one at sharing information aha! Men!!!)



LOL, just remember the rules on NIE/Residencia changed last April and the rules on obtaining reciprocal health care (S1) are changing this June - so, altho advice from friends and family is great, things have changed and are changing

But good luck, I hope you can do it

Jo xxx


----------



## KizzyTee (Apr 28, 2014)

Yup! We wont be going until after July/August anyway (well I'd like to go after then!) so at least all the new legislations will be in place and we aren't having to adjust to change again. My partner is on about going before hand to help get things moving so its a lot easier for me to move with our son. I did look into schools in Gibraltar and pretty sure you have to pay if you're non-resident (which isn't an issue) however, I have read up that its great because its british but learning spanish is a bit of an issue, so was debating a spanish school then thinking... would they be able to take on an English speaking child and be able to cater for his needs? This is something I need to look into anyway. Even then, would a wage in Gib employment be enough until he's eligible for school? Again something to look into. 

Think we're going to need all the luck we can scavenge aha! Many thanks again x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes you have to pay if your child goes to a school in Gib and you live in Spain. Lots of children go to school in Spain and pick the language up really easily - especially if they're young. But it does mean that you have to keep his english up to speed and as he gets older and gets homework, you have to help him with it..............in Spanish (dont go there lol!!!!!!). I'm fairly sure that Gib schools would be bilingual, altho teach the English Curriculum, so that would be more familiar to you - altho by then, you might be fluent in Spanish!!!!??!


Jo xxx


----------



## KizzyTee (Apr 28, 2014)

Got an app on my phone (great these smart phone thingies) and I've been practicing but not used it for a while. Need to print off some vocab sheets too! They're already on my laptop just need to be put on paper, at least I can scribble notes. Will be using my nights alone to practice (partner works nights which I don't really like) my aim is to learn basic phrases fluently by the time we get there! (help!!!!LOL)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

To secure healthcare, tax benefits and so on you need to be resident in Gibraltar. Tens of thousands of Spaniards live in Spain and commute to Gib...they are not entitled to any benefits.
I have a friend whose husband has a very well-paid job in Gibraltar. They have a son who goes to school in Gibraltar but although they live in Spain they rent an apartment in Gibraltar which he stays in for sufficient amounts of time to be a Gibraltar tax resident. Renting the apartment costs them well over £1500 a month but it's worth it as they save on school fees they would have to have paid in Spain.
The wife works in Spain, lives in their house in Spain and is tax resident in Spain.
You will need private health insurance as you won't be covered until you have a job and pay into the Spanish system and as far as I know there are no applicable UK benefits exportable to Spain.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

According to the website of the Gibraltar Citizens Advice Bureau, there are special arrangements in place regarding healthcare for Cross Border Workers (residing in Spain but working in Gibraltar) which means they have a right to treatment on both sides of the border:-


Residency in Gibraltar

This surprised me, I must say, until I looked it up.


----------



## KizzyTee (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks. I knew I'd seen something somewhere about healthcare if you worked in Gib, although it wasn't on that website! As for schooling, we'd need to look into that over there as we wont need it just quite yet. The idea of having 2 properties one either side of the border sounds tempting, however we'd be looking at £2000+ per month (for both as a rough estimate on currency conversion) and as we want to save up to get a mortgage or enough for a deposit on a house to buy in Gibraltar, we couldn't warrant it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> According to the website of the Gibraltar Citizens Advice Bureau, there are special arrangements in place regarding healthcare for Cross Border Workers (residing in Spain but working in Gibraltar) which means they have a right to treatment on both sides of the border:-
> 
> 
> Residency in Gibraltar
> ...


Yes, I knew something about this........ not wishing to spoil things, but its not that straight forward. I'm trying to remember what my friend, whose husband worked in Gib said about it...... Was it that they were only covered if they went to the doctor in Gib - or that only he was covered........ and they had to pay in Spain???????? Or in fact maybe thats all changed now lol.....?????! I know they had private healthcare because it was the only way for them to have the healthcare they wanted



Jo xxx


----------



## KizzyTee (Apr 28, 2014)

Yea, either way if we have to pay then we do, health is the most important. By the sounds of how Spain and Gib are, nothings straight forward aha! oh well its a journey thats going to have a lot of bumps and scuffs along the way, lets just hope its worth it!! Just need to convince the parents that this is what we want to do and even if they don't like it, just to accept it and wish us well. *feeling very emotional*


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

KizzyTee said:


> Yea, either way if we have to pay then we do, health is the most important. By the sounds of how Spain and Gib are, nothings straight forward aha! oh well its a journey thats going to have a lot of bumps and scuffs along the way, lets just hope its worth it!! Just need to convince the parents that this is what we want to do and even if they don't like it, just to accept it and wish us well. *feeling very emotional*



It is surprisingly emotional. I remember our last day in the UK and saying goodbye - I didnt think I'd care too much, I thought the excitement would take over, but I did feel sad. 

For now, just keep focused on your research and make sure you fully understand everything - never use that phrase "oh, it'll be alright" if you're not sure about something. Find out

Jo xxx


----------



## KizzyTee (Apr 28, 2014)

Yea exactly. Hence why I signed up to here and asking you guys! You've all been a great help so far for me thank you so much. I'm the kind of person who wants to know the ins and outs first rather than just jump in. Wish my partner was just as patient. He informs me he wants to go out end of July, then i follow a few weeks after. Which means after my UK holiday I somehow will need to completely sell the contents of the house and then go? I really don't see how its do-able with a 3 year old aha! Again... men!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I would think very carefully before you burn your bridges in the UK. It's always good to have a Plan B.


----------



## KizzyTee (Apr 28, 2014)

Yes I know. Hence why I would like to talk both our families around first too! I know they're not going to be keen at the idea but I'd like them to accept that its going to be how it is.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

KizzyTee said:


> I'd have imagined Spanish rules would generally apply, it just threw me off with the healthcare part.
> 
> Actually debating whether all this research is actually going to pay off or we just go out and learn the hard way haha!! Left to my partner we'd be on our way there tomorrow and then be there wondering what to do first!!


And also wondering why you can't get healthcare, can't buy a car, can't matriculate an existing UK car, can't get schooling for the children, get massive fines for non-payment of Spanish tax, wonder where all the money has gone given that there are ZERO benefits when living in Spain etc. etc.


Best to do some homework and to be prepared!


----------

